# Single action "hair trigger" court issue



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

I just bought a CZ85 Combat, and intend this to be my CCW as well as weapon for duty. It's SA/DA but has no de-cocker, I opted for this over the pistol with the de-cocker because in my opinion the trigger feels smoother without the de-cocker. As I said, it has the DA capability but to drop the hammer, I would have to carry the pistol unchambered, and for me that is not an option, so I will be carrying locked and cocked. I have heard that in court, this method of carry is frowned upon and dubbed a "hair trigger" by the prosecution, is this something to worry about significantly?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

wiseguy said:


> I have heard that in court, this method of carry is frowned upon and dubbed a "hair trigger" by the prosecution, is this something to worry about significantly?


I would say no. There are lots, and lots, and lots of DA/SA or "cocked and locked" pistols being carried out there (1911s to start..). I wouldn't worry about it.

-Jeff-

P.S. - Did I say there are lots of them?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't see how any argument could be made about a chambered weapon. If they did I guess you could counter with the office that issued the CCW is an accessory being they allowed you to carry the firearm. Heh..that be a case to watch...On Mad TV maybe..heh


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

wiseguy said:


> ...As I said, it has the DA capability but to drop the hammer, I would have to carry the pistol unchambered, and for me that is not an option, so I will be carrying locked and cocked.


I don't understand why anyone would even consider carrying with the hammer down on an empty chamber. One of the great advantages to carrying a DA/SA is not having to carry cocked and locked. Is it that you are afraid to let the hammer down on a live round, without a decocker? It's reasonably safe to do so, with two hands, and of course, pointing in a safe direction.

Personally, with my CZ-75B, I consider letting the hammer down to be safer than carrying it cocked and locked, because the safety is not as prominent nor as easy to manipulate on the CZ as it is on modern 1911's, which I don't mind carrying cocked and locked.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If you are carrying the gun as it was designed, with no modifications, then there shouldn't be an issue. If you took it to a smith and had the pull lightened, then a lawyer might have some fun.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with Bisley... The advantage od a DA/SA is the ability to carry hammer down. That IS a safety, allowing for the very heavy first pull. I'd practice lowering the hammer about a hundred times on an empty chamber until you are comfortable doing it, then point the gun in a very safe direction (down at the dirt) and lower it on the live round before you carry. Now the gun is in the carry configuration it was designed for.

De-cockers are nice, but not required...

JW...


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The CZ85 Combat is a traditional DA gun. Feel free to carry with the hammer down, making the first shot DA, and each subsequent shot SA.

In addition to hammer down carry, the CZ85 Combat will let the owner opt to carry "cocked and locked". This is for those who like the manual of arms of the traditional SA 1911. This allows a consistent SA trigger on the first and every subsequent shot.

Choose the one that works best for you and practice, practice, practice.


----------

